# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Radiation treatments create cancer cells 30 times more potent than regular cancer

## donnay

*Radiation treatments create cancer cells 30 times more potent than regular cancer*

*Tony Isaacs*
Infowars.com
March 20, 2012

In a groundbreaking new study just published in the peer reviewed journal Stem Cells, researchers at UCLAs Jonsson Comprehensive Cancer Center Department of Oncology found that, despite killing half of all tumor cells per treatment, radiation treatments on breast cancer transforms other cancer cells into cancer stem cells which are vastly more treatment-resistant than normal cancer cells. The new study is yet another blow to the failed and favored mainstream treatment paradigm of trying to cut out, poison out or burn out cancer symptoms (tumors) instead of actually curing cancer.

Senior study author Dr. Frank Pajonk, associate professor of radiation oncology at the Jonsson Center, reported that induced breast cancer stem cells (iBCSC) were generated by radiation-induced activation of the same cellular pathways used to reprogram normal cells into induced pluripotent stem cells (iPS) in regenerative medicine. Pjonk, who is also a scientist with the Eli and Edythe Broad Center of Regenerative Medicine at UCLA, added It was remarkable that these breast cancers used the same reprogramming pathways to fight back against the radiation treatment.

In the new study, Pajonk and his team irradiated normal non-stem cell cancer cells and placed them into mice. Through a unique imaging system, the researchers observed the cells differentiate into iBCSC in response to radiation treatments. Pjonk reported that the newly generated cells were remarkably similar to non-irradiated breast cancer stem cells. The team of researchers also found that the radiation-induced stem cells had a more than 30-fold increased ability to form tumors compared with non-irradiated breast cancer cells.

Despite mounting evidence, mainstream medicine clings to surgery, chemo and radiation and ignores natural solutions

Despite all the billions of dollars spent on cancer, the 40 year war on cancer has been a losing one by any honest evaluation. One hundred years ago, anywhere from 1 in 50 to perhaps 1 in 100 people could be expected to develop cancer. Now it is estimated that 1 in every 2 men and 1 in every 3 women will be diagnosed with cancer in their lifetimes. Despite more people around the world developing cancer and dying from cancer every year, mainstream medicine continues to cling to failed treatments which more often than not fail to eliminate the cancer and help cancer spread and return more aggressively than ever. Notably, two of the three major mainstream cancer treatments  radiation and chemo  are themselves highly carcinogenic.

One might think that the new study provided ample reasons to rethink using radiation. However, the study authors looked at the results as an opportunity to continue and enhance the use of radiation by finding ways to control the cell differentiation. What the scientists failed to note is that natural alternatives have already been found which prevent the development of cancer stem cells.

As just one example, Natural News reported in May 2010 that a University of Michigan study had found a compound in broccoli and broccoli sprouts which had the ability to target cancer stem cells. See:

http://www.naturalnews.com/028822_br...st_cancer.html

The researchers failed to note how cancer cells fought against unnatural treatments. They also failed to take into account the mounting evidence that the best way to beat cancer as well as avoid it is to build and enhance our natural first line of defense  our immune system.

The safest and most effective way to enhance the natural immune system and fight cancer in general is by working with nature. It is also by far the least expensive way, and therein likely lies the rub. You cant patent and profit from nature like you can with mainstream drugs and treatments.

Note: Neither NaturalNews nor this author condone the inhumane use of animals in medical studies.

Other sources included:

www.cancer.ucla.edu/Index.aspx?page=644
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0213185115.htm
www.naturalnews.com/cancer_cells.html
www.naturalnews.com/stem_cells.html

This article was originally published on Natural News.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Testing natural solutions is difficult, so people don't know where to turn.

----------


## pcgame

I think this is an exaggeration from the article:   "Now it is estimated that 1 in every 2 men and 1 in every 3 women will be diagnosed with cancer in their lifetimes."  I also thought women are more prone to cancer because they have estrogen in their body and that the BPA is an estrogen therefore the BPA has a more amplifying effect in the female body or am I completely wrong?

----------


## donnay

> Testing natural solutions is difficult, so people don't know where to turn.


I would definitely not go conventional methods.  I would do my own research and choose and alternative method.

Russell Means made a full recovery from esophageal and lung cancer by using alternative methods.

----------


## donnay

> I think this is an exaggeration from the article:   "Now it is estimated that 1 in every 2 men and 1 in every 3 women will be diagnosed with cancer in their lifetimes."  I also thought women are more prone to cancer because they have estrogen in their body and that the BPA is an estrogen therefore the BPA has a more amplifying effect in the female body or am I completely wrong?


It's not an exaggeration when you think about the food additives and preservatives, and the poisons they put in your water and in vaccines.  In the early 1950's SV40 (a know cancer causing virus) was in the polio vaccines, and they knew it and it is estimated that well over 200,000 people.  It is also passed on from parents to children.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e93q7ANOO8k




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ4sy...eature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAjAO...eature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0Fr3...eature=related

----------


## specsaregood

> I would definitely not go conventional methods.  I would do my own research and choose and alternative method.


you are saying that if you had a cancerous tumor that could be cutout, you wouldn't and would try something else?

----------


## Zippyjuan

In this article at his own website Means says received radiation as part of his treatments. That is the Tomo machine he talks about in the video. 

http://www.russellmeansfreedom.com/2...throat-cancer/



> Means said a combination of a radiation treatment and American Indian traditional medicines have helped him recover.
> 
> “I’m doing much better,” he said in a telephone interview from his temporary home in Scottsdale, Ariz.
> 
> Means’ voice, muffled by the tumor this summer, has grown stronger and did not weaken during a 30-minute interview. His doctor told him the tumor has dramatically dissipated.
> 
> “In his words,” Means said, referencing his doctor, “he’s flabbergasted at my speedy recovery.”
> 
> Means is undergoing TomoTherapy at Sunridge Medical Center in Scottsdale. A staffer confirmed the center is treating Means but declined to comment on his health.
> ...





> The treatment has cost $1,000 a day, plus $1,000 a month in living expenses.


A tomotherapy machine: http://www.accuray.com/products/tomotherapy-system




> Escaping the confines of conventional radiation treatment devices developed more than a half century ago, the design of the TomoTherapy System combines a CT scanner with a radiation treatment delivery system. This design enables efficient daily 3D CT imaging to ensure the accuracy of the patient position before each treatment delivery and leverages the ring geometry to then deliver state-of-the-art radiation treatments, including intensity-modulated radiation therapy (IMRT). By combining CT imaging and radiation treatment delivery capabilities in a single device, the TomoTherapy System provides more effective treatment deliveries, minimizing patient side effects.

----------


## donnay

> you are saying that if you had a cancerous tumor that could be cutout, you wouldn't and would try something else?



Yes that is what I am saying.  The body given the proper nutrients and minerals it can heal itself.

----------


## donnay

> In this article at his own website Means says received radiation as part of his treatments. That is the Tomo machine he talks about in the video. 
> 
> http://www.russellmeansfreedom.com/2...throat-cancer/
> 
> A tomotherapy machine: http://www.accuray.com/products/tomotherapy-system



Activist Russell Means fighting esophageal cancer

PORCUPINE – Russell Means has looked death in the face before.

The former American Indian Movement leader counts nine assassination attempts on his life. He has survived danger, violence and numerous encounters with mortality -- from the 1973 Wounded Knee occupation to guerilla wars in Nicaragua -- in what he calls his “72 winters” of life.

But these days, the fiery 71-year-old activist turned actor is fighting a new and deadly foe with a different face: cancer of the throat -- or esophageal cancer -- that has spread to his tongue, lungs and lymph nodes. Doctors told Means last month that the cancer is too advanced for surgery.

Even if surgery had been an option, he would not have chosen it, Means said, since it meant removing his tongue and losing the ability to speak.

There are, he says, some things worse than death. Russell Means without the ability to voice his opinion may be one of them, he said.

*He dismissed other treatments offered by mainstream medicine as well -- heavy doses of radiation and chemotherapy that would also leave him unable to taste, speak or swallow normally.*

“I’m not going to hang on to life under those conditions. No way am I going to hang on for that,” he said during a recent interview in the front yard of his ranch home near Porcupine. Those medical realities along, with other side effects -- being fed through a tube and being confined to a wheelchair by extreme fatigue -- were “unacceptable options,” he said. “To me, either way that’s a death sentence, or at least a torture sentence.”

*One month after his dire diagnosis at a University of California medical center on July 18, Means is turning to the indigenous medicines and spiritual healing ceremonies found throughout the North American Native American culture -- the same culture that he has spent a lifetime trying to preserve.*

*Means said he will battle the disease with traditional Native remedies. Herbal teas and other plants with cancer-fighting properties have come to him from tribes as far away as Guadalajara, Mexico, and as close as the Ojibwe tribe in Minnesota. He is also receiving cancer treatments that are approved in Europe and Canada but not in the United States at an alternative cancer center in Scottsdale, Ariz.*

The charismatic and controversial Means never shrank from a political fight, but he is taking a philosophical approach to the grim news about his health. He knows his prognosis isn’t good, and he has made his peace with that.

“I’m not going to argue with the Great Mystery,” he said. “Lakota belief is that death is a change of worlds. And I believe like my dad believed. When it’s my time to go, it’s my time to go.”

The toll the cancer has taken on his body is evident in his speech, which is increasingly subdued and more difficult to understand. The man who drew media attention around the world and Hollywood acclaim for his role in the film version of “The Last of the Mohicans,” has been replaced by a shorter, slighter man who struggles to keep weight on.

Gone, too, are the signature braids that hung in parallel tracks down his chest and marked Means as a modern-day Lakota warrior, who is loved by many and vilified by others. But in every media photograph taken of him since he and Dennis Banks burst onto the national scene as the public face of AIM back in the 1970s, the braids are there. 

The Lakota believe that hair holds memories. People in mourning often cut their hair as a way to release those memories and the people in them to the spirit world. Means cut his braids off shortly before he knew he had cancer, as a symbolic gesture to show that he was in mourning for his people.

“That’s the first irony here. I cut it because my people are dying -- they’re dying as a culturally distinct people,” he said.

But whether his hair is worn in long straight braids or short, curly and covered -- as it is on a recent sunny afternoon in a stylish straw fedora -- one thing has not changed in Russell Means’ world. His devotion to his causes and his passion in promoting them is in no way diminished.

Means doesn’t hesitate when asked what the most important accomplishment of his life has been: The founding of the Republic of Lakotah, he says, and the “re-establishment of our freedom to be responsible” as a sovereign nation inside the borders of the United States. His efforts to have his proposed country recognized by the international community continue at the United Nations, he said, even as it is ignored by tribal governments closer to home, including his own Oglala Sioux Tribe.

“I live in the belly of the beast,” Means says, midway through one of his enthusiastic political polemics about the economic, moral and constitutional collapse of the United States.

Always a polarizing presence for the U.S. government, Means plans to remain so, perhaps even after his death.

“I’ve told people after I die, I’m coming back as lightning,” he said. “When it zaps the White House, they’ll know it’s me.”

As part of his vision to create Lakotah, Means started the Treaty School, an immersion-language school for young children in a three-story prototype of an oversized Lakota tipi on his property. The structure remains unfinished, and the school never grew beyond a handful of students.

“Because of our poverty, that ultimately failed,” he said.

People couldn’t afford gas to bring their children to school, much less tuition, he said.

“We’re losing our language, and nobody cares,” he said of a cultural reality that he sees as the biggest disappointment of his life.

His advocacy and acting have taken him to every continent except Antarctica -- a place he has no interest in seeing, he said, despite his love of South Dakota’s winter weather.

“A South Dakota winter is my favorite season,” he said. “My people are energized in the winter. I am energized by it. You have to be to go out in it.”

Now, he said, he’s content to enjoy his home on the Pine Ridge Reservation. It sits at the end of a deeply rutted dirt road outside the village of Porcupine, just a few miles from the site of the Wounded Knee occupation, where his reputation as a law-breaking champion for Native American treaties and indigenous people’s rights was cemented.

He bought the acreage 11 years ago with money earned mostly from an acting career that included more than 30 films and television appearances. He shares it with his wife of 12 years, Pearl, 15 or 20 horses and an abundance of wildlife.

“It’s beautiful, as you can see. Very peaceful. This place is a game refuge,” he said.

After rumors of his health problems surfaced on the social network site Facebook, Means opted to confirm the reports in a video that has been posted to YouTube. Response to that video has been overwhelming, he said, as people call or email from all over the world to tell him they are praying for him.

*“So, if I kick cancer, it’s going to be because of prayers and indigenous medicines -- and some German/Canadian alternative treatments,” he said.*

One of those prayers comes from his old friend and fellow AIM member Dennis Banks.

“He just called me. We’re going to get together in a couple of weeks,” he said.

Means suspects his detractors and critics, of whom there are plenty both on and off the reservation, will “rejoice” at news of his health problems.

Criticized by some of his fellow Native Americans for self-promotion, he is viewed with disdain by many law enforcement agents and others for the violence that often followed his protests.

He hasn’t bothered to write his own epitaph, and he doesn’t care what people say about him.

“If I cared what people said about me, I wouldn’t be who I am,” he said.

He chuckles, though, recalling a Los Angeles Times story that described him as “the most famous Indian since Sitting Bull or Crazy Horse.”

“I thought Jim Thorpe was,” he said with a grin. “Jim Thorpe was my hero.”

Contact Mary Garrigan at 394-8424 or mary.garrigan@rapidcityjournal.com.

Read more: http://rapidcityjournal.com/news/act...#ixzz1plh5zrUx

----------


## specsaregood

> Yes that is what I am saying.  The body given the proper nutrients and minerals it can heal itself.


Well I hope to live in a country where you have that choice.   I don't know if I'd go for chemo; but I certainly wouldn't pass up having it cut out as the first option.

----------


## Romulus

Radiation and chemo are 2 different things. There are all kinds of different breast cancers and people get them for many different reasons. There's no one size fits all answer... and I don't think all cancer cells respond the same in every situation. That's the mystery, there's almost an infinite amount of variables when it comes just to treating breast cancer alone.. cancers can be triple neg, HER 2+, etc ect. I'm not siding with the establishment and I wish they'd adopt more natural methods inconjuction with treatment, but after my wife was diagnosed with breast cancer, there was no way we were just going to try ONLY alternative treatments... we combine both. Data, science and medicine can't always be ignored. Stats are showing in increase in breast cancer patients, while an amazing drop in mortality rates.. this is proof positive that establishment medicine is doing something right in terms of breast cancer.

----------


## donnay

> Radiation and chemo are 2 different things. There are all kinds of different breast cancers and people get them for many different reasons. There's no one size fits all answer... and I don't think all cancer cells respond the same in every situation. That's the mystery, there's almost an infinite amount of variables when it comes just to treating breast cancer alone.. cancers can be triple neg, HER 2+, etc ect. I'm not siding with the establishment and I wish they'd adopt more natural methods inconjuction with treatment, but after my wife was diagnosed with breast cancer, there was no way we were just going to try ONLY alternative treatments... we combine both. Data, science and medicine can't always be ignored. Stats are showing in increase in breast cancer patients, while an amazing drop in mortality rates.. this is proof positive that establishment medicine is doing something right in terms of breast cancer.



You should read the iodine thread.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...56#post4296556

----------


## tttppp

Its pretty much common sense that chemotherapy and radiation treatment is not good for your body. Pretty much anything in western medicine is bad for your body. Unfortunately there are too many stupid people who believe these bs treatments are actually cures.

----------


## Massachusetts

Maybe if you guys actually had cancer then you could comment on what other people do. When you're faced with a decision: life or death, then you can critique other people who make these types of decisions.

----------


## tttppp

> Maybe if you guys actually had cancer then you could comment on what other people do. When you're faced with a decision: life or death, then you can critique other people who make these types of decisions.


I've had health problems before. I went to dozens and dozens of doctors, and the most any of them could ever do is refer me to another doctor. The only one who offered me solutions was an acupuncturist/herbologist. I went with him because it was a cure I was looking for. Not some pointless pills or surgery, or what most doctors do...diagnose the problem and tell you there's no cure.

----------


## Massachusetts

> I've had health problems before. I went to dozens and dozens of doctors, and the most any of them could ever do is refer me to another doctor. The only one who offered me solutions was an acupuncturist/herbologist. I went with him because it was a cure I was looking for. Not some pointless pills or surgery, or what most doctors do...diagnose the problem and tell you there's no cure.


Great, so because of one situation that you had, anybody who received chemotherapy and/or radiation is *stupid*?

----------


## tttppp

> Great, so because of one situation that you had, anybody who received chemotherapy and/or radiation is *stupid*?


Natural medicine should always be someone's first choice of treatment. Chemotherapy, radiation, or surgery should only be used as a last resort. Even if you use these treatments, you should use natural medicine to cure the side effects and the original imbalance. Chemotherapy, radiation, and surgery do not cure the original imbalance and have added side effects. They are not cures.

----------


## Ninja Homer



----------


## donnay

> Great, so because of one situation that you had, anybody who received chemotherapy and/or radiation is *stupid*?


I wouldn't say you or any one is stupid, just misdirected and not informed.  Chemo is pure poison, it not only kills cancer cells but it kills good cells as well.  People do not die of cancer per se, they die of cachexia.  Chemo makes most people sick, which they tend to not want to eat--which in turn causes wasting.

I get angry with conventional medicine because the doctors have very little, if any, education in nutrition.  So when a patient gets Chemo they do not tell them to eat certain foods and take supplements to help get them through it.

Eating *crucifarious* vegetables are excellent to help you get back in shape.
Raw milk (*colostrum*)

ETA:
You should read the iodine thread.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...56#post4296556

Again just those two things will help people but no doctors ever offer that into the equation--just more drugs.  Cancer treatments are a booming industry!  It behooves them for you to continue treatments.  Just something to look into.  It is best to do the research and know your body.  Given the proper nutrients and supplements the body can heal itself.

----------


## specsaregood

> I wouldn't say you or any one is stupid, just misdirected and not informed.  Chemo is pure poison, it not only kills cancer cells but it kills good cells as well.  People do not die of cancer per se, they die of cachexia.  Chemo makes most people sick, which they tend to not want to eat--which in turn causes wasting.
> 
> I get angry with conventional medicine because the doctors have very little, if any, education in nutrition.  So when a patient gets Chemo they do not tell them to eat certain foods and take supplements to help get them through it.


I'm with you on all that; but I don't understand the objection to going under the knife?  What don't you care for that treatment option?

----------


## donnay

> I'm with you on all that; but I don't understand the objection to going under the knife?  What don't you care for that treatment option?


Because I do not like hospitals!  I have known people who went in for minor surgery and got MRSA and nearly died.

If it was a simple procedure I may consider it, so long as it was in and out, say a doctors office. But I would never just take one doctors opinion, I would get a second opinion and I would still do my own research and weigh my options.

----------


## specsaregood

> Because I do not like hospitals!  I have known people who went in for minor surgery and got MRSA and nearly died.


Alright, I was thinking it was probably something like that.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Activist Russell Means fighting esophageal cancer
> 
> PORCUPINE  Russell Means has looked death in the face before.
> 
> The former American Indian Movement leader counts nine assassination attempts on his life. He has survived danger, violence and numerous encounters with mortality -- from the 1973 Wounded Knee occupation to guerilla wars in Nicaragua -- in what he calls his 72 winters of life.
> 
> But these days, the fiery 71-year-old activist turned actor is fighting a new and deadly foe with a different face: cancer of the throat -- or esophageal cancer -- that has spread to his tongue, lungs and lymph nodes. Doctors told Means last month that the cancer is too advanced for surgery.
> 
> Even if surgery had been an option, he would not have chosen it, Means said, since it meant removing his tongue and losing the ability to speak.
> ...


It was Russel Means who said he received radiation treatments in addition to his other alternative therapy. 



> Activist credits radiation, Indian teas and prayers with helping him recover
> 
> By TOM LAWRENCE The Daily Republic
> 
> American Indian activist Russell Means says he has cancer on the run and is more than 80 percent recovered. Im going to defeat this death sentence, he said Thursday. Means, who turns 72 on Nov. 10, was diagnosed with throat cancer this summer. The prognosis was grim, he said, with estimates that he had a short time to live.
> 
> In July, his throat was almost completely blocked by a massive tumor and he could not talk or eat and had trouble breathing. He was given days to live, he said. But now, he is feeling stronger every day.
> 
> *Means said* a *combination of a radiation treatment and American Indian traditional medicines* have helped him recover.

----------


## donnay

> It was Russel Means who said he received radiation treatments in addition to his other alternative therapy.


Yes, he did say that.  Tomo is not the traditional radiation that many people get.

Hello everyone:

I want to thank you for your heartfelt love and for your extreme concern about my health. I never expected within my lifetime, I would experience such a world-wide out pour of pure love. Believe me it goes a long way toward defeating this cancer.

Robby Romero and co-producer camera man, Dave Schweitzer, are doing a documentary retrospective of my life and this fight to defeat this cancer. Thanks to this documentary and their interviewing of my doctors, did I realize how super serious my condition WAS.

*The doctor who is in charge of my tomo therapy is the only doctor in the United States of America that can directly program and apply this machine that can pin point and kill the cancer cells without damaging my good cells and other sensitive tissue in my body like the conventional radiation used by all other oncologists in the United States.*

I found out that I was literally days away from the tumor in my throat closing my windpipe and forcing me to have a tracheotomy which would have begun my spiral down to death. The worst part would have been my deteriorating quality of life until I expired. *Please understand, even the doctors with these alternative cancer treatments I am receiving at Sunridge Medical, as well as the Tomo treatment credit Indian Medicines I have received from Mexico, Canada, the Lakota and the Navajo that have brought me along and have given me the strength to defeat cancer.*

I also found out the cancer in my body is much more wide spread than I originally thought. Please try to understand the spiritual direction I received in ceremonies brought me to Sunridge and Dr. Grado the Tomo specialist.

The Great Mystery works in wondrous ways.

Pete Catches, a strong spiritual Oglala Medicine Man told us in AIM back in the 1970s that there will be times when we have to use the white man to fight his diseases.

It is nothing short of miraculous that we found the only two cancer treatments that can actually defeat this filthy disease. I credit the Great Mystery for leading us.

I also want everyone to know the wonder and the love from my wife Pearl. Without her strength love and dedication and her research on cancer, I would not be anywhere near where I am today.

I just received good news, the tumor in my throat has diminished significantly. I have my voice back and my ability to swallow is back up to around 90 percent (coming from about zero, for a while only water could get through).

So please continue those prayers and keep that love coming my way because in the end you are all part of the Great Mystery.

Love, your Brother, Relative and Friend

Russell Means

http://www.nativenewsnetwork.com/rus...ificantly.html

----------


## wrestlingwes_8

> Great, so because of one situation that you had, anybody who received chemotherapy and/or radiation is *stupid*?


No just misled.  Nearly the entire population has been misled on every aspect of their lives...




> I'm with you on all that; but I don't understand the objection to going under the knife?  What don't you care for that treatment option?


Please listen to this interview with Dr. Harvey Bigelsen.  





He covers a lot of topics including why surgery is bad and the true causes of cancer.

----------


## johndeal

Tomotherapy is no different than any other type of radiation. They do a good job marketing but they use the same 6MV photons used by just about any other linear accelerator. 

Radiation alone was used for many years for head and neck cancers with reasonable cure rates (and is still the standard of care for some early vocal cord tumors). The addition of chemotherapy for some head and neck cancers improves the overall survival rate ~10%. Some people don't want to go through chemo for a 10% benefit. 

I tell my patients the risks and benefits and let them make their decision. 

BTW I am a radiation oncologist and I've used tomotherapy machines in the past. They are only a marketing tool. I'm also Native American and believe (without the same level of evidence) that many alternative medicines have significant value in the treatment of cancer.

----------


## wrestlingwes_8

> There are all kinds of different breast cancers and people get them for many different reasons. There's no one size fits all answer... and I don't think all cancer cells respond the same in every situation. That's the mystery, there's almost an infinite amount of variables when it comes just to treating breast cancer alone.. cancers can be triple neg, HER 2+, etc ect.


Yeah, it's a mystery, to MODERN medical practitioners.  It's not a mystery to homeopathic and holistic medical practitioners. 

Please watch the video I posted above.  Also, check out the work done by Max Gerson.  There is list of doctors who are involved with this field that have a ton of great information available.

----------


## donnay

> Tomotherapy is no different than any other type of radiation. They do a good job marketing but they use the same 6MV photons used by just about any other linear accelerator. 
> 
> Radiation alone was used for many years for head and neck cancers with reasonable cure rates (and is still the standard of care for some early vocal cord tumors). The addition of chemotherapy for some head and neck cancers improves the overall survival rate ~10%. Some people don't want to go through chemo for a 10% benefit. 
> 
> I tell my patients the risks and benefits and let them make their decision. 
> 
> BTW I am a radiation oncologist and I've used tomotherapy machines in the past. They are only a marketing tool. I'm also Native American and believe (without the same level of evidence) that many alternative medicines have significant value in the treatment of cancer.



It seems Tomotherapy is different.  

"Quite simply, tomotherapy represents the future of radiation therapy. The leap in technology from regular radiation therapy is overwhelming."
http://www.spectrix.biz/tomo_en.html

"With standard radiation therapy, often a different radiation therapy plan has to be created for each separate tumor treated. With TomoTherapy, it is easier to treat multiple tumors simultaneously, whether they be in the brain, liver, lungs, bones, or in several organs."
http://www.brachytherapy.com/tomotherapy.aspx


"Physicians choose TomoTherapy because it combines precise 3-D imaging from computerized tomography (CT scanning) with precisely targeted radiation beams."
http://stmarysofmichigan.org/cancer/tomo.php

----------


## Romulus

> *I get angry with conventional medicine because the doctors have very little, if any, education in nutrition.  So when a patient gets Chemo they do not tell them to eat certain foods and take supplements to help get them through it.*


It's for malpractice reasons. For example, my wifes potassium levels were a little low yesterday. The dr prescribed a 'potassium' pill. Now he is covered. If he suggested eating a banana, and she doesn't, now we have legal recourse. As screwed up as that is, THAT is the main reason why they cannot just tell you to eat veggies, etc. But they are also schooled in terms of medicine, NOT diet. 

I read something how one oncologist actually quit to become a dietician because she received NO training on a proper diet for patients. The industry, along with malpractice, etc has really screwed things up.

My wife is handling the chemo like a champ. She doubles down on her veggie intake, vit C, apple cider vinegar and some goji juice her aunt sends her. 

On topic, This is a GREAT read

http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/12...-constipation/

----------


## wrestlingwes_8

> But they are also schooled in terms of medicine, NOT diet.


Exactly, that's the problem.  I wouldn't really call it medicine, though.  More like poisonous pharmaceutical concoctions.

"Let food be thy medicine and medicine be thy food." ~Hippocrates, The "Father of Medicine"

----------

